# 1-2 year old female, Chehalis, Washington



## Venusworld21

This was posted on a horse rescue board where I am also a member. Chehalis is about 30 minutes south of Olympia and about and hour and a half south of Seattle, WA or an hour and a half north of Portland, OR.

They want to turn the poor cat into a lab rat. She's already been abandoned by her owners. I don't want to see her be let down by people a second time. 

___________________________________________________________


Hello!
My name is Vandal. I am a buff tabby and white fixed female cat with medium length hair. I currently reside at the Chehalis/Centralia Veterinary Hospital in Chehalis.
My previous humans did not want/could not afford my surgery after my hind leg was broken. The kind vet at the clinic fixed my leg anyway and has let me stay until I find a new home.
I am very sweet and have not complained one bit about having to stay in a cage while my leg has healed. I don't put much weight on it yet, but I might later on. I need to be indoors. I might like other cats and gentle children to live with too. I wouldn't be too much trouble at all. I am good at using my litter box. And I am not choosie about what food I eat. I am quiet and like attention but am not very demanding about it. I am young, about one or two years old and still like to play with people or on my own.

I over heard that someone may be taking me home, but it didn't sound very good. I might go to a vet school to live. There, I heard, they will be teaching students to draw blood and use catheters along with other things. I don't know what all that is, but I don't think it sounds very nice. I don't know when or if that will really happen.

Don't you or someone you know have a couch that needs a pretty kitty on it? Someone even who might be alone and like a friend to come home to?? I could do that job! I could even try and keep mice away while your at work or asleep!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
If you would like to know more about Vandal, please call the Chehalis/Centralia Veterinary Hospital. They are located at:
1214 NW State Ave.
Chehalis, WA 98523
(360)748-6622


________________________________________________

This was posted by a lady who has seen the cat, and took the following photos:

She is in the clinic where I work as a pet groomer. I go and visit with her when I have time. She is very sweet. And I would take her if I already didn't have so many cats.... I don't want her to go to be a guinea pig and live in another cage for who knows how long. I do imagine that should be good with other cats, dogs, and gentle children as long as they don't bowl her over until her leg gets stronger. It's already mended and had the pin taken out a week ago. It's just stiff and shaved for the surgery, but the hair will grow back in a few months.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Oh Dear Lord...My Christmas Wish is for this pretty little Special Girl to find a Loving home...and soon...


----------



## struckers

This is so, so awful. I know we don't know much of the situation on where she could potentially be going, but it doesn't sound fun. I feel like I should know this already since I'm an undergraduate hoping to be a vet, but like, is this something that commonly happens? I'm not sure if I could actually work on live animals like that, putting through intense discomfort and maybe even pain daily...

Please let this baby get adopted!  This makes me so sad.


----------



## Venusworld21

I'm not sure how common it is. It makes sense that vets would need to learn/practice on something...I don't want their first catheter to be on one of my babies....but on the other hand, I don't like the idea of animals as test subjects, for pretty much anything.


----------



## struckers

I always figured I'd be an intern somewhere and work under another vet and be able to learn how to do that sort of thing from them before I'd be able to practice on my own, but I might be completely off. I'm in still in my first semester as a freshman, so. Still, this makes me so sad.

I wish there was a way where I could look for some updates on her; looking at her pictures and feeling like I can't do anything is so so hard. I mean, I guess I could call, but idk...


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Struckers, that's not a bad idea at all!
Maybe if enough of us called them about her...
They would keep her till a truly loving home was found for her! 

We at the forum, have a huge network of people that really care about cats...

Wouldn't it be wonderful if she could find a home for Christmas??


----------



## struckers

That really would be wonderful. I'm a bit anxious to talk on the phone, but I'd totally be willing to call and at least ask some questions about her. If other people were willing to do so as well, that'd be totally awesome! I'll try to call tomorrow and post what they say.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Struckers, I understand!! It something that's out of the normal confort zone...

But than I think what about this little Cats Comfort zone...

I can definitely "Brave Up" enough to try and buy her some extra time...

You don't know...if you don't try...


----------



## Venusworld21

Someone on the horse board is considering taking her. There is some chatter. She's across the state though (about 6 hours of driving) so they're working on logistics. It sounds like she's "safe" until after xmas as the vet with the vet school home is out of town until then.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Venusworld, that's good to know...but the way time can fly...Christmas will be here and gone and Vandal could end up in a not so good place...if she's not 'Rescued' soon...


----------



## struckers

I'm looking through the horse board and it's great that that person is willing to take her, but ughhh, this is still so terrible. I mean, I'd take her if I could somehow convince my mom (only 18, still live at home and commute to college), but we have four here and she's dead set against anymore. But if this baby was gonna be treated pretty badly at that vet school, I might be able to convince my mom (with enough tears...) I will keep checking on the horse board for updates, though, and I plan on calling tomorrow.

What I want to know is: is the vet school a worse fate than being euthanized? I wish we had a clearer idea of what they plan on doing to her there. This cat in haunting me, and not in a bad way. I just can't stop thinking about her.

ETA: decided to make a post on my tumblr to help spread the word. It's a long shot, but you never know who just might be wanting a cat in the are and news on tumblr travels pretty quickly if it gets reblogged by the right people.


----------



## emilyatl

OMG, she's beautiful. I hope someone will step up and take her.


----------



## struckers

Posted to Tumblr! Already it's getting a lot of notes with a few people saying they live nearby, so this is actually really great! I mean, if the person on the horse board can take her that'd be great, but this also spreads the word. And as I said, I'll definitely call them tomorrow, just to see what kind of information I can get from them.

I'd post the link to the Tumblr post I made here, but I'm pretty sure we're not supposed to post links, so. If anyone's interested/has a Tumblr send me a PM!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Struckers, YOU ROCK!! 
Absolutely love your idea with tumbler and getting the word out there!!
Well Done! :thumbup:


----------



## struckers

So, I posted it on Tumblr and got a response from someone who lives 2 hours away and is very interested. Apparently, they only has to convince their mom, but they might drive over there tomorrow.  I'm not sure if the person from the horse thread is still interested, but I guess as long as she gets a home it's a happy ending. I'm just so glad spreading the info might have helped!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

From the one shot of her, I'm really reminded of the Turkish Van breed...
That would be so awesome if those people fall in love with her!
Prayers and all paws crossed!!


----------



## struckers

They said they would keep me updated and I will in turn keep this thread updated.  They seem really genuinely interested and have been wanting another kitty. So fingers and paws crossed indeed, an adoption would be so amazing for this sweet angel!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Struckers, Great Job!!
I think YOU, may be her Angel!! 
If I was your Mom, I know I would be very proud of you!


----------



## struckers

So, the person who was interested on Tumblr wasn't able to take her, unfortunately, but they've also shared it on Facebook. 

I called the clinic and asked them a bit more info about her, and they explained about her hind leg and reiterated that they were a 'no-kill shelter' and would not 'euthanize' her, which we already knew. They couldn't say how long she'd be there, though, or where she was going. I talked to a few people on Tumblr who had been in vet school and was told that the animals that they use are treated like pets, and none of them are hurt. It's more for demonstrations on how to hold live animals, take their temperatures, etc, but to be honest, I have no way of knowing how true that is. This is upsetting, but I don't think she'll be going anywhere where she's going to be put in pain daily. I think if that were the case the vet might just put her down.

Still sad, though. The post is still going around Tumblr, so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Venusworld21

A local rescue friend of mine on facebook posted a tumblr feed for her tonight. I'm not familiar at all with tumblr, but it's nice to see the word is definitely being passed around.


----------



## Venusworld21

She has been adopted!


----------



## Heather72754

Yay!!! This is awesome news! :jump


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I can't believe I missed this!! Happy Dance!
Yay!!


----------



## struckers

How did I miss this?! I'm almost in tears, you have no idea how happy this makes me! I just updated my Tumblr post to let everyone know. I thought about her all through Christmas and just didn't see this thread get updated. Seriously, bless whoever adopted her! :')


----------

